# Eurovision 2014



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Who would've believed it ................the guy from the Snickers advert won it:doublesho

:lol:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hahaha. There was nothing on so I actually watched all the singers. A woman with a beard... says it all really


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Its actualy very sad, funny but sad


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shemale :doublesho


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

What is actually sad is your comments , no one is forcing you to embrace it but please stop making such comments . She is a human being so stop talking like it's a kind of joke and be rude.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Audriulis said:


> Its actualy very sad, funny but sad


Care to explain why you think it's sad?......


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

efib said:


> What is actually sad is your comments , no one is forcing you to embrace it but please stop making such comments . She is a human being so stop talking like it's a kind of joke and be rude.


One of my mates posted something similar on Facebook this morning. She has brought this on herself by having a beard. Whilst I have no problem with LGBT people at all in fact no one bothers me, she has brought this on herself. It was done as a stunt and to seek attention. Of ultimately she wanted to be respected as TG she could have been clean shaven


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Will_G said:


> One of my mates posted something similar on Facebook this morning. She has brought this on herself by having a beard. Whilst I have no problem with LGBT people at all in fact no one bothers me, she has brought this on herself. It was done as a stunt and to seek attention. Of ultimately she wanted to be respected as TG she could have been clean shaven


Well yes, media and that kind of exposure is not the best thing but people really don't have to be that tacky and rude about it , because it's not about her anymore but every TG person :/
ps the shemale reference is really offensive.
edit. being bearded is how she wants it and I personally don't find it very pleasant to the eye but I won't make her look in another way just so she will please some people. And of course I will never call her names and offend her and other LGBT(Q) people.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

It's not a female, it's a male in drag. There is a difference .


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

neilos said:


> Care to explain why you think it's sad?......


People making jokes of it but like it was mentioned before its everyones choice to make jokes and look like he/she did


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Total CRAP


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

But again I see all Eurovision as a joke


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I got the impression that it was all just an act?

Does the guy really live his life that?

Nothing against people who want to change sex if they wish, but trying to live as a female whilst having a very masculine beard is bizarre to say the least. 

I can't see it as anything more than attention seeking. 

It obviously worked as The Dutch song was much better.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Did we come last


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Gave up on Eurovision years ago when voting became more about politics than the actual music.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Wouldn't call it music^^


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

So where did we end up?


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Kerr said:


> I got the impression that it was all just an act?
> 
> Does the guy really live his life that?
> 
> ...


He is a drag queen , an act.
Eddie Izzard
Paul O Grady etc etc


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Exotica said:


> He is a drag queen , an act.
> Eddie Izzard
> Paul O Grady etc etc


And those of us of a certain age will remember Danny La Rue.

What a lot of fuss over such trivia.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Kriminal said:


> So where did we end up?


17th:lol:


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

TBH, with all of the problems in certain parts of Europe, a bloke in drag winning a third rate talent contest is not really a big issue. He'll be a distant memory in no time. With the exception of ABBA, Jonny Logan and Katrina and the Waves, how many past winners do you remember?! It's a transient extravaganza that should be taken with a pinch of salt and a couple go bottles of wine.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Bulkhead said:


> TBH, with all of the problems in certain parts of Europe, a bloke in drag winning a third rate talent contest is not really a big issue. He'll be a distant memory in no time. With the exception of ABBA, Jonny Logan and Katrina and the Waves, how many past winners do you remember?! It's a transient extravaganza that should be taken with a pinch of salt and a couple go bottles of wine.


Not the same without Wogan.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

:what:


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

DJ X-Ray said:


> :what:


:doublesho
Mike


----------

